# Oldi but goodie



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

A guy is browsing in a pet shop and sees a parrot sitting on a little perch. 
It doesn't have any feet or legs. The guy says aloud, "Jeesh, I wonder what happened to this Parrot?"

The parrot says, "I was born this way. I'm a defective parrot." 
"Holy crap," the guy replies. "You actually understood and answered me!" 
"I got every word," says the parrot. "I happen to be a highly intelligent, 
thoroughly educated bird." 
"Oh yeah?" the guy asks, "Then answer this -- how do you hang onto your 
perch without any feet?" 
"Well," the parrot says, "this is very embarrassing but since you asked, I 
wrap my weenie around this wooden bar like a little hook. You can't see it 
because of my feathers." 
"Wow," says the guy. "You really can understand and speak English can't 
you?" 
"Actually, I speak both Spanish and English, and I can converse with 
reasonable competence on almost any topic: politics, religion, sports, 
physics, philosophy. I'm especially good at ornithology. You really ought to 
buy me. I'd be a great companion." 
The guy looks at the Â£200 price tag. "Sorry, but I just can't afford that." 
"Pssssssst," says the parrot, "I'm defective, so the truth is, nobody wants 
me cause I don't have any feet. You can probably get me for Â£20, just make the guy an offer!"

The guy offers Â£20 and walks out with the parrot. Weeks go by. The parrot is sensational. He has a great sense of humour, he's interesting, he's a great pal, he understands everything, he sympathizes, and he's insightful. The guy is delighted.

One day the guy comes home from work and the parrot goes, "psssssssssssst," and motions him over with one wing. "I don't know if I should tell you this or not, but it's about your wife and the postman." 
"What are you talking about?" asks the guy. 
"When the postman delivered the mail today, your wife greeted him at the 
door in a sheer black nightie and kissed him passionately." 
"WHAT???" the guy asks incredulously. "THEN what happened?" 
"Well, then the postman came into the house and lifted up her nightie and 
began petting her all over," reported the parrot. 
"Oh No!," he exclaims. "Then what?" 
"Then he lifted up the nightie, got down on his knees and began to kiss her 
all over, starting with her breasts and slowly going down...." 
"WELL," demands the frantic guy, "THEN WHAT HAPPENED?"

"Damned if I know. I got a hard-on and fell off my perch!"


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

V funny!!! - not heard that one before [files in drunken pup jokes corner of head]


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> V funny!!! - not heard that one before [files in drunken pup jokes corner of head]


It's about a parrot, not a pup! :roll:  :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Very good :lol:


----------

